# Sacramento @ Memphis Game Thread(1/23)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (30-10) @ Memphis Grizzlies (23-18)
The Pyramid, Friday January 23, 2004
6:00am PT *

*Probable Starters*











































































Thoughts? Comments? Predictions?

Sac 102 - 93 Mem


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Griz 105 Kings 99


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA Preview 



> The Memphis Grizzlies try to extend their winning streak to a franchise-record seven games on Friday when they continue a six-game homestand with a matchup against the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> Sacramento opened a season-high six-game road trip with a 95-89 victory over the Cleveland Cavaliers on Thursday.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont think Sacramento is gonna pull this one out... Pau is gonna be too fast for the tired Miller...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I dont think Sacramento is gonna pull this one out... Pau is gonna be too fast for the tired Miller...


I get the same feeling. Divac and Miller played a lot of minutes yesterday. Hopefully Peja comes out and destroys Posey.

Kings: 106
Grizz: 101


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

As i said... Kings are too tired, playing horrible defense... theyre letting crappy shooters have huge nights, and turnover galore... O and for any Grizzly fan that comes in here and talks crap that Posey is shutting down Peja, keep in mind that Peja played 45 minutes last night, as well as Brad Miller... and not only that our whole team played last night... Game Over, as i suspected...


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

Its the NBA, every team plays back to back. No excuse


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *SacKings384*!
> As i said... Kings are too tired, playing horrible defense... theyre letting crappy shooters have huge nights, and turnover galore... O and for any Grizzly fan that comes in here and talks crap that Posey is shutting down Peja, keep in mind that Peja played 45 minutes last night, as well as Brad Miller... and not only that our whole team played last night... Game Over, as i suspected...


Yeah WTF is up with all the excuses. If you are playing bad, don't play that on being tired. That is a horrible excuse if you ask me.



Oh and by the way, Peja is getting manhandled.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lol yes cuz Posey is such a great defender and owns Peja... how much did Peja score on him last time? I think it was 41 wasnt it? O yes it was...manhandled lol... and yes they did play like crap but i dont agree that any team should have to play back to back road games...


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *SacKings384*!
> and yes they did play like crap but i dont agree that any team should have to play back to back road games...



Why?? These players are in the NBA for a reason ya know. It is in there job description to have very little rest from time to time. I'll put it this way: "The L is not for pu**ies"


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Why?? These players are in the NBA for a reason ya know. It is in there job description to have very little rest time from time to time. I'll put it this way: "The L is not for pu**ies"


It has nothing to do with being a "*****" i just think the NBA should be sensible, if you play a game and finish at 7:30, you shouldnt have to fly three hours to the next town and play at 5...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Grizz have had 3, 4 games in 5 nights stretches this season. Go cry elsewhere.

You guys had a stretch of 8 straight home games and no back to backs. That has to be the easiest schedule in NBA history.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes I would have to agree with MemphisX on this one. The Grizzlies have the 2nd hardest record in the NBA according to the sararins ratings. The Kings have like the 12th or something.


----------



## CIRELLO (Jan 16, 2004)

Jason Williams kicked Mike Bibby's ***!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CIRELLO</b>!
> Jason Williams kicked Mike Bibby's ***!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Very very funny. :laugh: :|


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

a couple of things:

don't be immature and say that the only reason Pau was successful was because of Miller's being tired. Pau handled Miller just as easily last time here, just as the Grizzlies easily handled the rest of the Kings last time in Memphis. Hubie emphasized denying Peja (and the rest of the Kings) the open 3. surely someone with your basketball acumen was able to pick that up watching the game. surely someone with your basketball acumen noticed that our defense forced you to play in the paint more.

and Mike Bibby at Memphis this season? 4 - 23 from the field.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Lol yes cuz Posey is such a great defender and owns Peja... how much did Peja score on him last time? I think it was 41 wasnt it? O yes it was...manhandled lol... and yes they did play like crap but i dont agree that any team should have to play back to back road games...


Well guess what? The Grizzlies have played more back to back road games this year than the Kings, and we haven't used it as the sole excuse as to why our team was owned on the second night. Sacramento fans are going to have to keep those sob-story remarks in their back pockets, because they've played way more games at home against an easier schedule than the Grizzlies, who sport among the toughest schedules in the league. They were simply outplayed last night.

Posey tore apart Stojakovic. :cbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with being a "*****" i just think the NBA should be sensible, if you play a game and finish at 7:30, you shouldnt have to fly three hours to the next town and play at 5...


:verysad:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

That game was painful to watch. I really would not like to face the Grizz in the first round of the playoffs. At least the starters will be fresh for Dallas.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Excuses, excuses, exscuses..... We're tired because we played a game last night. Man, you better check the Grizzlies schedule. You'll find that we've play at least 8 to 10 back- to-backs already. Never have we used that as an excuse and Hubie will not allow it. The Grizzlies are just a team that can beat alot of teams in this league if given a fair chance by the league and its officiating. We're a team that just as talented as any other team in this league, but we still on a nightly basis have to go out take our respect from other teams and the officials. I have seen games too many games(the Grizz/Houston game specifically) within the past 2 months alone that the refs have did everything in their power to take us out of the game but we still prevailed and beat them alone and the opponents together. So stop using excuses like your team was destined to lose because of a prior game and just credit when credit is due.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I hate to see excuses. Peja played almost the whole game the previous night, so what? This is the NBA, the highest level of basketball in the world. Peja is well built and can always play back to back games as well as anyone in the league, no matter how many minutes he played the previous night. He's a hell of a player, but he simply got totally shut down by James Posey. Plain and simple. With Posey constantly nagging him, Peja couldn't get anything going. Anyone who watched the game can plainly see that it was just Posey's great D that shut down Peja and the Grizzlie's great D that got them this win.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant beleive how stupid people are and how illiterate they are... I never said the only reason the Kings lost because they were tired, it was a CONTRIBUTING FACTOR..... MY GOD PEOPLE, and i wouldnt mind the Kings vs Grizz in the first round...



> With Posey constantly nagging him, Peja couldn't get anything going. Anyone who watched the game can plainly see that it was just Posey's great D that shut down Peja and the Grizzlie's great D that got them this win.



So what happened to Posey last time? I belive it was 41 he dropped on his ***... Yes it was, what was it that time? If Posey is such a GREAT defender, and he shuts DOWN Peja, how come he didnt last time, and their great D? The great D that has them in the 8th spot in the playoffs? Great D they have...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> So what happened to Posey last time? I belive it was 41 he dropped on his ***... Yes it was, what was it that time? If Posey is such a GREAT defender, and he shuts DOWN Peja, how come he didnt last time, and their great D? The great D that has them in the 8th spot in the playoffs? Great D they have...


Hmm...what happened to Posey last time...

Oh yeah, I remember. The Grizz jumped out to a huge lead, but of course, the Kings came back. I think the superstar power and homecourt advantage for the Kings hurt the Grizz, but for those opening minutes, Peja was nowhere to be found. I would bring up the fact of how biased the refs are towards superstar players/teams, but I'm sure you'd just ignore that.

The Grizzlies ARE FREAKIN' BUILDING! Do you expect the Grizzlies to be a top 3 seed in the playoffs, if at all? The Grizzlies have come a long way since their Vancouver days and their past 2 years here in Memphis. The Grizzlies have some very very good defense and Posey is known around the league for his defense. The Kings have also been in the league much longer than the Grizzlies, so the Kings don't need to build a decent team. They've already been through that stage. Yes, believe it or not, the Kings at one point did have to build a decent team, and the Grizzlies are at that stage right now. If the Grizzlies make the playoffs this year, of course they won't be a high seed. Do you expect them to be? If you do, thanks for the compliment. I'm sure the Kings weren't a high seed when they were building, either. The Kings have come a long way over the years, for sure, so they've built their way up and have become a high playoff seed and a damn good team. If things keep going the way they are for the Grizz, then the Grizz are only a few more seasons away from being a high seed playoff contender. It may be the Grizzlies D that's got them only the 8th or a little higher seed in the playoffs, but it's also the Grizzlies great D that blew out the Kings last night and it's also the Grizzlies great D that has them tremendously improved from last year. If you can't see any of this, then I shouldn't have even dignified any of your posts with a response. 

Who cares what happened to Posey last time? With the way you're talking about Peja, I should just say Posey was just tired and wasn't playing with all of the minutes he had logged in the previous road games. But you know what? That wasn't the case. Posey got out-played that night, but he was seeking for revenge this time around and he got it. He out-played Peja this time. Peja got shutdown. Face the facts and get over it. The Grizzlies won, the Kings lost, the season series is split, life goes on. But all-in-all, who cares what happened to Posey last time? What happened to Peja last night in the Kings and Grizzlies' most recent game against eachother? Oh yeah...

And don't think I'm trying to give the shaft to Peja, because he's a damn good player and is a blast to watch, especially when he's got it going from 3-point range, which just didn't happen when he was guarded by Posey because Posey shut him down. Simple as that.


----------

